# Bobcat Trapping, keeping bait and lure from freezing



## beargus1 (Apr 7, 2008)

I am trying my hand at some Bobcat sets this year. What can I add to my baits and lures to keep them working/somewhat unfrozen in these frigid temperatures. Also will the additive effect the odor of the baits and lures. I guess the goes for k-9 sets as well.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I use a piece of frozen beaver for bait....like a hind quarter. Don't worry, it's gonna freeze anyways. As for lures, they have ingedients that don't allow them to freeze anyways, so don't worry about it. Even if they do freeze, they'll still emit odors. Skunk essence is a good call too.

Cats are sight hunters, so hang something to draw their attention first. Make sure you know the laws though. 

Can I suggest buying a few books (and DVD's) too. Try F&T Fur Harvesters.

Are you making your own lures...is that why you're asking how to keep them from freezing?....if so, there are ways, but I would add anything to a store bought lure. They're good to go straight from the bottle.


----------



## beargus1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks UPTracker.

I am primarily using cubbies constructed from dead trees and branches to somewhat keep the snow off from them. One of my locations is a fallen trees roots that are somewhat protected from the weather. I am using flagging tape and cd's as attractors. As far as baits and lures, all are store bought (4 different cat lures I am trying), it just seems they are frozen in this weather and I was questioning how much they work and if they would emit more odor if they were not so frozen. I know they are probably still emiting odor even though I cannot smell it. I am also using venison scraps and carcass nearby my sets also to attract birds as this should peak a cats curiosity to investigate, from what I have read. The snow is really slowing me down. I have only 3 sets out right now and hope to get 2-3 more out today as two of my locations have been unaccessable until today as I now have use of a snowmobile.


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

hmmm...a carcass might draw the kitty away....oh look, theres some food out in the open for me!


----------



## beargus1 (Apr 7, 2008)

I had read somewhere to put bait/carcass nearby that would attract the birds and the bird activity would draw the Bobcats near enough to the set that they would also hopefully investigate the set.


----------

